# Nai-Nai's Favorite Dishcloth



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

http://knitta.net/2011/03/09/nai-nais-favorite/


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Very nice texture with no purls. I like!


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

Me too!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Very nice and interesting pattern; now, this is a wash cloth that I would make. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

I made that washcloth and it is my absolute favorite! It's very cushy and sturdy. Wet it, and put a drop of dishwashing liquid on it, and the suds seem to last forever.


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

I am going to try this one, thanks!!


----------



## tatter (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you, Always looking for something different. I will try this one.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

debdobalina...you've done it again!!!..great pattern..thank you!!

julie


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks debdobalina for reminding me about this pattern.
I made one a long time ago and it is stil going strong. Chinese waves and knit one below are both 'no purls patterns' and are both my all time favourites for dishcloths but I usually do the picture ones for gifts. They are fun to do too.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Another nice pattern find Deb.


----------



## Dianedora (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank you for sharing pattern....I just made my first one and I love it. Now 4 more to go before June 15. Gifts for girlfriend reunion.... Just have to buy some nice soap. Perfect gift.


----------

